# Abus Granit X-Plus 54 vs Kryptonite New York Std



## rhlee (10 Dec 2013)

Hi,

I thought I'd ask this question in a UK forum as I understand that our lampposts tend to be bigger than in the US.

My old bike was basically a beater that I secured with a Kryptonite Evolution Mini-7. The method I used was the u-lock around the rear wheel and frame with a cable for the front wheel and to secure the whole thing to a post.

I got a second hand Canondale Synape yesterday, so I think I'll have to use the actual u-lock around the rear wheel, frame and post this time. I'm pretty sure the Mini-7 is too small for this.

The two higher end u-locks recommended are the Abus Granit X-Plus 54 and the Kryptonite New York Std, but I'm not sure which one to go for. I know it is a much asked question, but given the price of the locks I want to make sure.

All I know is that the New York has a 16mm shackle compared to the Abus's 13mm. But the Abus uses a square shackle, so requires 2 cuts, is bigger so can handle bigger posts and is around 25% lighter.

What are your personal experiences with these locks?

Also my frame is on the small side at 51cm, so I'm not sure if I need to factor that in when considering mounting the lock.


Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Blurb (10 Dec 2013)

I carry two Abus locks, a Granit x-plus 54 and a lower end Abus whenever I'm leaving the shopper/commuter anywhere in London. I had the same thoughts when I was buying the "main" lock and went for the 54 as it was pretty good and it was relatively light. The mounting brackets are also superior to the Kryptonites from what I could tell. Ultimate strength probably goes to the Kryptonite though. Just make sure you "fill" the "D" of the lock with as much bike/post as possible to reduce the chance of mini bottle jacks being used.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

All depends upon what you are locking it too. The D needs to be round the immovable object and the bike.

I use a NY FAGH, but I can only use it with what we call Sheffield stands.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Dec 2013)

I've got both. I use the Abus when I'm up in Glasgow and the Kryptonite here in Brum. They're both good. The Abus is lighter, and can be used to lock your bike to more objects - a lamp post is a difficult ask for the Kryptonite New York Std. Since I usually lock to bike racks or railings, so that's not too much of an issue in Birmingham, hence the Abus stays in Scotland. They're both strong robust locks though I'd suggest the Abus has the edge, just, as it's lighter and more flexible.


----------



## rhlee (12 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I went with the Abus.


----------



## evo456 (26 Dec 2013)

Abus here, there are more mounting options for all tube shapes and sizes. So u can carry the same lock on both my bikes


----------

